# New Riv Sam Hillborne



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is my new bike just completed a month ago. I had ordered a single tube Sam but a double showed up instead. After pondering the situation, I decided to keep it because it IS a beautiful frame and the grams of extra weight are meaningless to me. This is not and never was intended to be a weight weeenie project. I buit this bike as a light touring bike and daily commuter (not that my work situation allows for commuting)


View attachment 284442

The build goes like this:

Ultegra 6600 10sp: Hubs, Brifters and derailers F & R
Paul: Racer brakes
Sugino OX801D Crankset 50/34
Nitto: Stem, Noodle Handlebars, Seat post and Rack
King headset
Sun Rhino rims
Honjo fenders
White Industry pedals
Yokozuna Reaction cables
Brooks seat and tape
Schwalbe Marathon Plus 32 

I built this to be my all round bike and so far it has been a real joy to ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice, very nice.

But that is not any where near enough photos of that beauty!


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

View attachment 284447

View attachment 284448


Here are a couple of more pic's sorry this is all I have


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats a beautiful bike.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

A really beautiful bicycle. Have many happy miles of exciting riding.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Explain maybe the double top tube concept again ?.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Wonderful bike! Enjoy it! I love the double top tube as it looks a little out of the ordinary in a good way. As an aside, Rivendell will determine whether you need a double top tub or not for larger frame sizes no matter what you ordered. I believe they say it on their website, but it still would have been nice to let you know beforehand.


----------



## Eisentraut (Sep 18, 2008)

Steve B. said:


> Explain maybe the double top tube concept again ?.


You'd have to ask Grant P the question. I like it just for the fact that it's unusual and I don't feel like part of the herd. BTW the frame size is a 56 and when I spoke to the guy at Riv he said they did have some single tube Sams in this size so I'm not sure this is exclusivly a frame size issue.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

That is one interesting critter. The double top tube is very unique, havnt seen one in many years. 

All I can think of is that since this is meant to be a touring bike, the double top tube will stiffen up the frame so it carries the load better. 

Bill


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice looking paint job. I don't care much for the double top tube but it is a different look for sure.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

From the Rivendell website:

"We have 48cm, 52cm, 56cm (also see web specials), 60cm (also web special) in stock now. Read about them below. 

_**New frame size info**_

For the next batch sizing is changing: 51cm, 55cm, 58cm, and 62cm will replace the above sizes. The idea is to fit more riders in the midsizes really. Don't worry, you'll still fit. 

The 51cm, 55cm will be single top tube, 58cm, 62cm will be double tube. 51cm WILL be 650B, 55cm, 58cm, 62cm 700c"

Seems like they have or had single and double top tubed 56s...I know it looks a little weird, but I think it's awesome!


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

Here are a couple of more reviews of this bike
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...rts/one-year-review-sam-hillborne-214038.html

And a one year later review
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...rts/one-year-review-sam-hillborne-214038.html


----------

